# The Amazon Thingy



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Here in Canada eh, we usually have limited access to many products compared to the US. Personally, if I'm looking for something, I'll first scour my area, make some calls and even check out a few places. If I can't find it locally, I then go online and look elsewhere in Canada, then use Amazon if that fails, but will choose a Canadian vendor if available. As a last resort, I'll use a US vendor and have them ship it to the border and pick it up there.

Other folks I know do no such thing, they immediately go to Amazon and do most if not all of their shopping there.

What say you?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Maybe I’m behind in the times but I just placed my first order on amazon.ca about a month ago. I only did because the exact same items were about 35% cheaper than any retail outlet within 150 km of me and the order qualified for free shipping. Generally I just pick up whatever I need in my journeys.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

There's a few things I want that I'm checking the price on Amazon on daily hoping I can snag a Black Friday deal.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Careful though. Many things are priced higher than they should be. I have an account with Amazon.com as well as .ca and some items are 30% + cheaper from the USA after exchange and shipping into Canada from the US. Then other things are just stupidly high from Amazon anywhere.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I havent used amazon. Knowing how employees are treated and how rich the owner makes it a bit easier to do.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Budda said:


> I havent used amazon. Knowing how employees are treated and how rich the owner makes it a bit easier to do.


You should look into it. Some things are really good deals over anywhere else. Some things are only available there. Free shipping on orders over $35 CAD. Plus their returns and mission to make sure you are satisfied with the deal is unmatched.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Budda said:


> I havent used amazon. Knowing how employees are treated and how rich the owner makes it a bit easier to do.


That's kinda the reason why I use it as a last resort. I would much rather not use it at all, but unfortunately, sometimes it's the only way to get something you need.


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I use it all the time. No line ups, convenient. Better pricing then stores more often than not.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> I havent used amazon. Knowing how employees are treated and how rich the owner makes it a bit easier to do.


I'm certainly aware of this.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I may need an M9 x 1.0 die. I spent several days looking for one locally, possibly one place in town may have one.

I’m wasting a lot of time, it could be on its way from Shenzhen already.

I’m tired of wasting time over and over with these types of purchases.

I always give local then national sources a try first. 

I don’t often have a problem at the border, but I’m more and more wary of going. It’s depressing.

If you had a moderately sized building reliably full of niche items I think you could do pretty well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm not sure if I've ever used Amazon. I _might_ have, but if so, it would have been several years ago and lost in the mists of time. My non-grocery purchases tend to be components and hardware, so it's Tayda, Banggood, in the mail, and Giant Tiger, Lee Valley and Princess Auto, domestically.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

It's amazing that this thread shows great responses for using Amazon and great responses for not using it. How can that be?


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's an older thread focused on sometimes-unjustifiable pricing differences between Amazon.ca and Amazon.com. "Buyer beware" is just as true as it ever was. 

There are rapacious con artists selling on the Amazon platform - I've seen things listed by third-party con artists for prices inflated 300% or more - and Amazon doesn't seem to care about it. Sometimes, deep-gouging prices are set by Amazon.ca itself while the company prevents buying the same products at the lower price on Amazon.com. I always compare prices on both sites, and often on other sites too, before ordering products from Amazon.

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...mazon-ca-squeezing-canadian-customers.155121/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ah, thats why this is deja vu.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

The first time I used it took 3 times longer than what they said....and what they shipped was wrong. The second time I was ripped off. The third time I got the right thing for a good price and it got here fast. Will I use it again? Probably not.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Most of my experience with Amazon has not been good. Broken or incorrect items. Also I've yet to find any real deals. 
They are my last resort. I usually check local, and then progress further afield like some others have mentioned.
I recently needed a small water pump. I found one on Amazon at a pretty decent price, but I also found exactly the same one locally, and cheaper.
Turns out the place I bought from was actually the place the Amazon order would have shipped from, and the shipping wasn't free. Saved about $15.00 buying local.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I buy a lot of stuff at amazon.ca. As I have a prime account, I don't pay for shipping most times. I usually get a good deal, at times much better than buying it locally.


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm truly concerned for the folks that use it as their sole option. I could never switch over entirely, it has been convenient for me to purchase a variety of books/games/movies but not much else.

I do really like getting the odd weekend delivery but mostly if I bought a gift item I need quickly. Do any of you use it for groceries?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> I havent used amazon. Knowing how employees are treated and how rich the owner makes it a bit easier to do.


I worked for a comparatively unknown company for five years and was treated like a piece of s***. It happens everywhere. And, the owner was minted. Don't let something as common as that stop you from getting a good deal.

And fwiw, I'm good friends with a guy who works for Amazon, and he loves his job.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Just for the user reviews alone, it's worth it. A verified user telling me if something is good or not, is pretty valuable. 1000 people telling me the same thing? Well, I'd say it's time for you guys to get your heads out of the sand.

Bad experiences are 100% your fault. Good sellers are terrified of there being an issue and upsetting Amazon. I bought an insane pillow a couple of months ago that was only okay. I didn't even complain to the company I just wrote a three-star review. They contacted me asked me to send it back and they'll refund me no problem. I ignored them oh, and they told me to keep the pillow and sent me my money anyway. It was a $50 pillow. I thanked them, and they gave me the option to choose from three other of their store items.

I have this firm belief that people who get s*** on, always get s*** on. It really is a funny thing


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The satisfaction ratings, and perceptions of relative price, may be something that varies with item-category.
Some of you may have noticed the recent news items on past-expiry-date food items shipped from Amazon. Insomuch as the different warehouses can be somewhat category-focussed, that may be a reflection of specific warehouse management practices. For instance the huge one built and opened just outside of Ottawa (looks like the Ford plant in Oakville) handles major appliances, and not much else.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

You really do need to know prices of things. Before you hit buy on Amazon, check other prices online. I try to buy stuff sold and shipped by Amazon and not one of their sellers. A couple of years ago, I bought a few things that the prices seemed too good to be true. They were and I never received the goods. Amazon reimbursed me the money. And Mark, I would never buy any food online and that includes these restaurant food apps that are becoming popular.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Agree with @Adcandour You have to do your research. The reviews alone will tell you a lot about a product. And another thing is I always wait until the product goes on sale, that is if I am not in a hurry to get the item. And also, I have bought things that I wouldn't hve been able to find elsewhere.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Amazon is opening up a distribution center in the LM and have been advertising jobs: No previous work experience required, earn UP TO $19.25 per hour, come in for an interview and leave with a job offer.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

jimsz said:


> Amazon is opening up a distribution center in the LM and have been advertising jobs: No previous work experience required, earn UP TO $19.25 per hour, come in for an interview and leave with a job offer.


Well golly gee isn't that generous of them. Isn't the "poverty level" something like $21-22 per hour?


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Doug B said:


> Well golly gee isn't that generous of them. Isn't the "poverty level" something like $21-22 per hour?


You've never worked retail have you.....


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

GuitarT said:


> You've never worked retail have you.....


Just because many other retail stores pay garbage doesn't mean that is a good, liveable wage.


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

GuitarT said:


> You've never worked retail have you.....


Not completely sure, but I think all the jobs are for warehouse; Fulfillment Associates.

_"Fulfillment Associates will hired for days or nights shifts. They will be required to receive products using radio frequency scanners and relocate products using powered-equipment (i.e. forklifts, pallet jacks, cherry pickers, and walkie-riders). They also may be required to pick customer orders on all levels of a multi-level mezzanine, sort, pack and ship customer orders, and troubleshoot problems to resolution. "_


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I worked for a comparatively unknown company for five years and was treated like a piece of s***. It happens everywhere. And, the owner was minted. Don't let something as common as that stop you from getting a good deal.
> 
> And fwiw, I'm good friends with a guy who works for Amazon, and he loves his job.


Most CEO's have all the money lol. Thats the problem, so by not buying from amazon Im not helping Bezos. He already isnt paying taxes, he literally doesnt need my business.

Good deals are usually the used stuff. Like my car, the winters on it, half my guitar rig lol.

I know companies can and do treat employees as disposable, so when I can I try not to support them. Especially when it's widely known.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jimsz said:


> Amazon is opening up a distribution center in the LM and have been advertising jobs: No previous work experience required, earn UP TO $19.25 per hour, come in for an interview and leave with a job offer.


The one outside Ottawa has no public transit reaching it, or even close. There may be a shuttle to and from the town it is built near The folks who live in that town may have a lower cost of housing, and fewer local employment opportunities. The number of positions to be filled there, however, exceeds what the town can provide. So somebody, somewhere, is driving some distance to work at a job that doesn't pay much more than minimum. I hope the parking is free.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> Most CEO's have all the money lol. Thats the problem, so by not buying from amazon Im not helping Bezos. He already isnt paying taxes, he literally doesnt need my business.
> 
> Good deals are usually the used stuff. Like my car, the winters on it, half my guitar rig lol.
> 
> I know companies can and do treat employees as disposable, so when I can I try not to support them. Especially when it's widely known.


Don't you play a Gibson?ha.

FYI, my buddy makes a good six figures ( he's nowhere near being CEO). There's opportunities when you've got the right mindset.

If you're not helping one CEO, you're helping another. Anyone here who has anything by Ryobi, or drives a Mercedes, Chrysler, or Ford and Jaguar support some of the worst bosses I've ever worked for.

My point is that big assholes are everywhere. Denying yourself a good deal because you think you're supporting an a****** doesn't make sense, because you pretty much always are


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

boyscout said:


> Here's an older thread focused on sometimes-unjustifiable pricing differences between Amazon.ca and Amazon.com. "Buyer beware" is just as true as it ever was.
> 
> There are rapacious con artists selling on the Amazon platform - I've seen things listed by third-party con artists for prices inflated 300% or more - and Amazon doesn't seem to care about it. Sometimes, deep-gouging prices are set by Amazon.ca itself while the company prevents buying the same products at the lower price on Amazon.com. I always compare prices on both sites, and often on other sites too, before ordering products from Amazon.
> 
> https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...mazon-ca-squeezing-canadian-customers.155121/


I always think, when I see those outrageous (like 10X too much) prices, that those ads must be targeted to government purchasing departments. They obviously don't give a shite what something costs, it ain't their money after all. Just hit 'add to cart'.

Because I _do_ care what something costs, I'm aware of a fair price for what I'm buying. I'm usually not in a hurry so I try and bundle my purchases to get over the $35 'free shipping' threshold. Even it if's a few weeks, I can usually wait. I probably make 6 - 10 orders a year.

The 20-somethings down the street have a UPS truck stop in front of their house probably once a day. I don't think they know you can buy things in a store. Maybe they're trying to save the environment by not driving, and yet their out every day picking up their triple fat-lat caramel machiados. They are also big fans of 'skip the dishes' and other modern-day conveniences.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Some of the suppliers on Amazon are ripoff artists too. One product wanted $480 for duty USA-->Canada (they said) and another wanted $70.00 for duty at the border. Makes ya think.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Doug B said:


> Well golly gee isn't that generous of them. Isn't the "poverty level" something like $21-22 per hour?


For a lot of people that can be a decent wage and depending on your situation quite livable. Ask anyone who's on CPP and OAS about that. There's no minimum wage for us. And unless things have changed over the years the magical poverty level in usually based on a family of 4. 
There's an Amazon in Calgary. They probably get a lot of applications per month for jobe like this . So you have to drive a bit for the job......people do that now. 
As far as what the CEOs make,(there's more than just the CEO of amazon in the mix) who cares. I agree that you should shop local but buying off line like shopping local pays a lot of workers wages. The percentage of what you spend that goes to the CEOs is nothing. 
Like Adcandour's friend my son makes a good 6 figures a year, so do both my brothers. Non of them are or were CEOs. My brothers have damned good pensions. 
I don't buy on line because I can find what I want /or need locally and usually when I go looking for something I want/need it now. Cost or presumed savings has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

High/Deaf said:


> I always think, when I see those outrageous (like 10X too much) prices, that those ads must be targeted to government purchasing departments.


Someone told me that when you see prices like that Amazon is merely out of stock and does not want to bother taking the ad down. Far easier to just change the price when the item comes in.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> The 20-somethings down the street have a UPS truck stop in front of their house probably once a day. I don't think they know you can buy things in a store. Maybe they're trying to save the environment by not driving, and yet their out every day picking up their triple fat-lat caramel machiados. They are also big fans of 'skip the dishes' and other modern-day conveniences.


One of the guys here does the 'skip the dishes' thing at least 5 times a week. He's a 40 something and drives. He orders food from restaurants that are 3 blocks walking distance away and that he usually drives by on his way here.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Amazon is usually my last resort. I find it is hit or miss with prices. sometimes they are cheaper, but most times they are not. sometimes they are not even in the ball park


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Doug B said:


> Someone told me that when you see prices like that Amazon is merely out of stock and does not want to bother taking the ad down. Far easier to just change the price when the item comes in.


And if they actually sell one at that price, one of their kids can now attend college. Double plus extra bonus!


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Doug B said:


> Some of the suppliers on Amazon are ripoff artists too. One product wanted $480 for duty USA-->Canada (they said) and another wanted $70.00 for duty at the border. Makes ya think.


You just reminded me of this: I was looking (idly, believe me) at a fountain pen costing a little over $1,000 (a fair market price for it, believe it or not). It would be shipped from Japan, which doesn't usually cost much, but beside the price in tiny faded-gray print was the information that shipping and handling would cost over $850!

Buyer beware.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

High/Deaf said:


> I always think, when I see those outrageous (like 10X too much) prices, that those ads must be targeted to government purchasing departments. They obviously don't give a shite what something costs, it ain't their money after all. Just hit 'add to cart'.


Reminds me of this company, ITM Instruments. Not Amazon but very likely pricing for exactly the market you're talking about; government and other big bureaucratic enterprises.

Here's an electrical clamp meter kit for $576.

Fluke 376 FC True RMS AC/DC Clamp Meter with iFlex

Here's exactly the same product, but a "free" $50 IR thermometer (discontinued product) is included for $640 - $64 more than the previous item that doesn't have the "free" thermometer.

Fluke 376 FC True RMS AC/DC Clamp Meter Kit - Includes the R2001 IR Thermometer for FREE

There's nothing hidden or confusing about this presentation; the many, many similar examples of two-price offerings like these on the company's web site are usually listed immediately adjacent to each other, plain as day, as they are for the two clamp meter offerings about halfway down this page:

Search Results for "Fluke"

The company likely knows its market well... some purchasers will buy the higher-priced kit, keep the IR thermometer for themselves or to resell somewhere, and their employer (which might be we taxpayers) will be none the wiser.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

jimsz said:


> Not completely sure, but I think all the jobs are for warehouse; Fulfillment Associates.
> 
> _"Fulfillment Associates will hired for days or nights shifts. They will be required to receive products using radio frequency scanners and relocate products using powered-equipment (i.e. forklifts, pallet jacks, cherry pickers, and walkie-riders). They also may be required to pick customer orders on all levels of a multi-level mezzanine, sort, pack and ship customer orders, and troubleshoot problems to resolution. "_


There are a couple of South Park episodes about this.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> I havent used amazon. Knowing how employees are treated and how rich the owner makes it a bit easier to do.


then don't buy any korean guitars


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> then don't buy any korean guitars


I have 0.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I use amazon.ca so the stuff I buy ships from Canada. No border involved.

I'm also buying stuff sold by Amazon or at least fulfilled by them not some random person.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm guilty of Amazon shopping. I just looked up my order history and was surprised how often I did use them at one time. Not so much any more as I feel they are getting off track. So much stuff ships from China now and takes months to get. F that. Even prime isn't 2 day shipping anymore. It's a week. 

2014 - 2 orders
2015 - 13 orders
2016 - 14
2017 - 58
2018 - 70
2019 - 33


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Are we supposed to feel guilty about shopping on Amazon? 

I just bought six random things for Christmas for my family on Amazon. I would have had to go at least three stores to buy them. It would have taken me hours, I might have had to pay for parking and odds are those three stores are large corporations anyway. Amazon took me like 10 minutes and a few days later the stuff appeared on my doorstep. 

Am I supposed to feel bad about saving time and money?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> There are a couple of South Park episodes about this.


Given that is also my job, I need to see these episodes :lol:.

I have a feeling working in the Amazon warehouses isnt a union gig...


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> I'm guilty of Amazon shopping. I just looked up my order history and was surprised how often I did use them at one time. Not so much any more as I feel they are getting off track. So much stuff ships from China now and takes months to get. F that. Even prime isn't 2 day shipping anymore. It's a week.
> 
> 2014 - 2 orders
> 2015 - 13 orders
> ...


I haven't checked but my numbers are probably similar. I don't feel "guilty" about it, in part because I frequently do shop on the phone or in person trying to buy something locally - I want it NOW!  - and so very frequently hear, "we can order it for you" in response to my queries. Well I can order it myself thanks. 

I agree that Amazon is sagging... on the last few orders they haven't even shipped it by the day they promised to deliver it, and on one of those orders I'd paid big bucks for global priority shipping. Their response to my complaint via chat about that order was, "I don't have the authority to deal with that", but the email arrived 30 minutes later saying they had finally shipped the products.

Another product, also from the U.S., was so badly damaged that it was unusable but it took long sessions on chat and on the phone to get them to see that I shouldn't have to spend ~$30 to ship the product back to the U.S. to get a US$35 credit for it. They eventually did make the seller refund me, but I spent way more than $35 of time getting there.

They used to be so much better. Into the breach may ride some competitors.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> There are a couple of South Park episodes about this.





Budda said:


> Given that is also my job, I need to see these episodes :lol:.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> I have 0.


i bet you have a smartphone though


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Guncho said:


> I use amazon.ca so the stuff I buy ships from Canada. No border involved.


No, most of the merchandise on amazon.ca ships from all over the world. amazon.ca is just the local warehouse.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

jimsz said:


> Not completely sure, but I think all the jobs are for warehouse; Fulfillment Associates.
> 
> _"Fulfillment Associates will hired for days or nights shifts. They will be required to receive products using radio frequency scanners and relocate products using powered-equipment (i.e. forklifts, pallet jacks, cherry pickers, and walkie-riders). They also may be required to pick customer orders on all levels of a multi-level mezzanine, sort, pack and ship customer orders, and troubleshoot problems to resolution. "_


Fancy name for a shipper/receiver/picker with a couple of 'lift tickets. You need them for at least forklifts and cherry pickers and I think walkie-riders. I wonder which forklift ticket you need.....there's a bunch of them. Hopefully they teach you in house on the machines you're going to operate. Makes things easier. 


Budda said:


> I have a feeling working in the Amazon warehouses isnt a union gig...


Might be, might not be. Less restrictive if it's not.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i bet you have a smartphone though


And some days I'd rather I didn't. My point is that it is in fact possible to be at least a somewhat globally conscious shopper.

But I understand that we're at the point in society where a lot of people have to decide whether they buy something to save money that possibly (probably) hurts someone else, or pay more to have less harmful impact. Hurray for capitalism.

edit: @Electraglide my limited understanding is that a lot of companies train in house regardless of where you were trained beforehand.

*thread gets moved in 3, 2, *


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Doug B said:


> No, most of the merchandise on amazon.ca ships from all over the world. amazon.ca is just the local warehouse.


It sounds like you guys are using Amazon more like eBay where you are buying stuff from individuals. When I buy stuff it is either sold or fulfilled by Amazon. The first thing I do when I search is to check off free shipping. I just bought two books, a dvd, a blue ray box set and four Tiles. It came in two packages and tracking shows they both originated in Georgetown. They were at my door in two days.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Doug B said:


> No, most of the merchandise on amazon.ca ships from all over the world. amazon.ca is just the local warehouse.


Yes it does ship from all over the world, mainly from China. But in my case, most of the stuff I order, like Guncho has mentioned, is sold or fulfilled by Amazon. I do order stuff that comes from China and those ones take a bit of time to get here. I've had issues with some of it, but 99% of the time, it gets sorted out.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Budda said:


> And some days I'd rather I didn't. My point is that it is in fact possible to be at least a somewhat globally conscious shopper.
> 
> But I understand that we're at the point in society where a lot of people have to decide whether they buy something to save money that possibly (probably) hurts someone else, or pay more to have less harmful impact. Hurray for capitalism.
> 
> ...


Most places I worked were like that except the last one but at the time you didn't need any certifications etc.. The one company where I needed certificates send a few of us to "school" so we could be trained and certified on a wide variety of machines. This was in BC, not too sure what the rules are where you are.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have had nothing but a positive experience with Amazon.ca. Fast shipping, more choices, and great deals when available. I'm not really sure where a vendor being 2x overpriced comes into the picture. That happens all the time and it's up to the person buying the item to make the appropriate choice for themselves. I've had a couple of instances where we've had to return an item for various reasons and have yet to have a negative outcome. Hell, I ordered some foil tape for guitar mods from a vendor in China, waited for 2 months and never received it. Messaged the seller and the person apologized and mentioned that the region was having issues with shipping because of something to do with the government or some real world issue at the time. I got an apology for the delay, was reimbursed as well as sent a new tape roll. Received the new roll about 2 weeks later, then about a month after that received the initial order as well. 

I'm happy with the service.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

How about the good stuff, when they F up on the price and you get insanely good deals? 
I often wonder how much stuff gets priced incorrectly compared to stuff they are blowing out at a massive discount. 

Just had an order come in yesterday, car parts and a new ssd for an older macbook pro. Fixed my car for $25!


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> I may need an M9 x 1.0 die. I spent several days looking for one locally, possibly one place in town may have one.


I did get it locally. I phoned first, I was floored when they said they had it stock, for half the price of Amazon Marketplace. I assumed I would get there and be disappointed.

It’s Tool-Chest, also or previously known as Doyle’s Supply. It may be a new favourite place in town, looks a bit like Pollock’s Hardware inside with a throwback service desk like an old automotive dealer parts desk.

I could have stayed there for an hour.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> I did get it locally. I phoned first, I was floored when they said they had it stock, for half the price of Amazon Marketplace. I assumed I would get there and be disappointed.
> 
> It’s Tool-Chest, also or previously known as Doyle’s Supply. It may be a new favourite place in town, looks a bit like Pollack’s Hardware inside with a throwback service desk like an old automotive dealer parts desk.
> 
> I could have stayed there for an hour.


Only an hr? Smart move.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I’m a recent Amazon Prime convert. It’s truly amazing. I ordered a book and some socks yesterday afternoon and they will be here later today. It’s great for small things where I'd rather save the time and not go to a store (glasses cleaner, batteries, etc). I’ve also used it for things that L&M doesn’t have or would take too long to ship, like a certain music stand or specific types of strings. I’m currently looking for a winter coat and getting a bunch of Christmas shopping done, without leaving my couch.

As a side benefit, you get their whole TV/movie streaming platform as well.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I ordered socks and a raccoon tail butt plug yesterday, as a Christmas gift for someone, and they delivered today.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Doug B said:


> Someone told me that when you see prices like that Amazon is merely out of stock and does not want to bother taking the ad down. Far easier to just change the price when the item comes in.


It’s not just for ease. A listing (a genuine one) carries with it a lot of meta data and history (reviews, sales history, etc) that is super valuable — you never want to remove a listing if that data is any good.

Another (and by far the primary) cause of ridiculous Amazon.ca prices is scumbag dropshippers and listing arbitrage scammers. That other discussion about Amazon from 2017/2018 linked early has my account of experience with those scumbags as a legitimate seller/manufacturer of a product we sell on Amazon.

And by the way, as a seller on Amazon, Amazon is a utter and ludicrous disaster for sellers. They randomly break stuff every day, the software that runs Amazon is complete garbage and fails badly daily, and the customer support for sellers is much less than a joke. Here is a fun example of a test we did: as seller, we submitted 4 issue reports on same problem (verbatim words) at the same time on our listing that all of a sudden started to show wrong info to customers — we got 4 responses back, each asserting a completely different our fault and all complete horseshit. Amazon is a disaster.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

vadsy said:


> I ordered socks and a raccoon tail butt plug yesterday, as a Christmas gift for someone, and they delivered today.


The socks seem like a waste...who is going to notice new socks when that same person is sporting a racoon tail?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

TubeStack said:


> I’m a recent Amazon Prime convert. It’s truly amazing. I ordered a book and some socks yesterday afternoon and they will be here later today. It’s great for small things where I'd rather save the time and not go to a store (glasses cleaner, batteries, etc). I’ve also used it for things that L&M doesn’t have or would take too long to ship, like a certain music stand or specific types of strings. I’m currently looking for a winter coat and getting a bunch of Christmas shopping done, without leaving my couch.
> 
> As a side benefit, you get their whole TV/movie streaming platform as well.


Glasses Cleaner & batteries = Costco


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> Glasses Cleaner & batteries = Costco


Or any place that sells groceries......BTW plain white vinegar works better than glasses cleaner and is cheaper. Helps keep the coffee maker clean too. Winter coats, among other things, I walk into a store and try one on. If it fits and feels like it will do ok at -40'C or so and it feels good I buy it. No fuss, no muss, no waiting for it to show up and no having to return it and wait for another one to show up. A lot of places around here are having sales on right now so price is no issue.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

LexxM3 said:


> It’s not just for ease. A listing (a genuine one) carries with it a lot of meta data and history (reviews, sales history, etc) that is super valuable — you never want to remove a listing if that data is any good.
> 
> Another (and by far the primary) cause of ridiculous Amazon.ca prices is scumbag dropshippers and listing arbitrage scammers. That other discussion about Amazon from 2017/2018 linked early has my account of experience with those scumbags as a legitimate seller/manufacturer of a product we sell on Amazon.
> 
> And by the way, as a seller on Amazon, Amazon is a utter and ludicrous disaster for sellers. They randomly break stuff every day, the software that runs Amazon is complete garbage and fails badly daily, and the customer support for sellers is much less than a joke. Here is a fun example of a test we did: as seller, we submitted 4 issue reports on same problem (verbatim words) at the same time on our listing that all of a sudden started to show wrong info to customers — we got 4 responses back, each asserting a completely different our fault and all complete horseshit. Amazon is a disaster.


For sellers.

To be fair, some of my biggest clients were the big box stores, and they're just as bad.

I was once told by Home Depot to make their supplier pay for their mistakes and teach them a lesson. I got to know the supplier, and felt awful for what they had to go through.

I had to deal with a family that was scared shittless of the power of winners HomeSense Marshalls. The family was doing just fine making money off the backs of Indonesians, so I wasn't overly concerned, but at the end of the day it was a shitstorm.

Again, my point is that everywhere and everything can be shity. Focus on what you want, but it doesn't have to be on the s***.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Or any place that sells groceries......BTW plain white vinegar works better than glasses cleaner and is cheaper. Helps keep the coffee maker clean too. Winter coats, among other things, I walk into a store and try one on. If it fits and feels like it will do ok at -40'C or so and it feels good I buy it. No fuss, no muss, no waiting for it to show up and no having to return it and wait for another one to show up. A lot of places around here are having sales on right now so price is no issue.


I don't know if you go to Costco but their glasses cleaning kit is a really good deal. Kirkland batteries as well.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Guncho said:


> I don't know if you go to Costco but their glasses cleaning kit is a really good deal. Kirkland batteries as well.


Bought Kirkland AA a month ago instead of Duracell. Never again, absolute crap. Half the lifetime at best.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Only bought once on amazon. Ran out of a spice that I really like and was not able to find it nowhere in Canada.

Same for amp parts. Buy in the States when those parts are not available in Canada. CE can caps...


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

keto said:


> Bought Kirkland AA a month ago instead of Duracell. Never again, absolute crap. Half the lifetime at best.


You're also playing $0.50 a battery vs $1.25 for Duracell.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kirkland and Energizer batteries seem to leak acid consistently when left for a while in a device. I went back to Duracell for that reason. I am not 100% sure Duracells leak less, but that's what I am deluding myself to believe.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I ordered socks and *a raccoon tail butt plug *yesterday, as a Christmas gift for someone, and they delivered today.


Factory Direct has refurbished raccoon tail butt plugs on sale.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> I don't know if you go to Costco but their glasses cleaning kit is a really good deal. Kirkland batteries as well.


Not unless my son takes me. The cost of a membership alone rules that out. It's good when you buy in bulk but not for singles like me. When I had to buy batteries, for toys etc. Wally World and Princess Auto were the mainstay. Used to buy AA and AAA batteries in bunches of 100 for as cheap as possible. Tried rechargeable once but found they didn't last long. Now I buy batteries from the Dollar Tree. Never found 'glasses cleaners' that worked on the crap left on your glasses from riding motorcycles and from a lot of work situations. White vinegar works better.....for almost everything. 


player99 said:


> Factory Direct has refurbished raccoon tail butt plugs on sale.


But do they have refurbished Raccoons or do you have to get them somewhere else? And what sized batteries do they take? Probably some you can only get from a 'trusted reseller' from amazon. I guess in that instance you wouldn't want a battery that leaks or doesn't last too long.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

player99 said:


> Factory Direct has refurbished raccoon tail butt plugs on sale.


What if some kid yanks on it?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> What if some kid yanks on it?
> 
> View attachment 279058


It would be a bitch if she's using the whole fox. Take a lot of duct tape too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

keto said:


> Bought Kirkland AA a month ago instead of Duracell. Never again, absolute crap. Half the lifetime at best.


I got a 48 pack of Duracell AA's for about $25 at Costco. That's about 50c a battery. Still twice the price of dollar store AA's but also 4X the battery.

It really depends on the application. Low current draw devices, like TV remotes, work just as well on dollar store batteries. The battery lasts just about as long in the packaging as it does in the remote. But anything with more draw, like a clock or a wireless guitar transmitter, kills dollar store batteries real quick. It's worth spending a bit more for the Duracells in that case.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have been using Amazon more and more. I find the prices, quality and deliveries are usually good to excellent. It is becoming my first place I look for something. I have also used Wal-Mart online a few times.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Amazon Has Ceded Control of Its Site. The Result: Thousands of Banned, Unsafe or Mislabeled Products


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

johnnyshaka said:


> Amazon Has Ceded Control of Its Site. The Result: Thousands of Banned, Unsafe or Mislabeled Products


As you can see from the article most of those items are pharmaceuticals and childrens items. When you get an item that is wrong, unsafe, etc. Amazon and/or your credit card company will reverse the charges or allow a full return. It may be a hassle but you would not be out of pocket.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> As you can see from the article most of those items are pharmaceuticals and childrens items. When you get an item that is wrong, unsafe, etc. Amazon and/or your credit card company will reverse the charges or allow a full return. It may be a hassle but you would not be out of pocket.


I'm not worried about being out a few bucks...I'm worried about not getting what I ordered and it killing me or somebody in my family.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

keto said:


> Bought Kirkland AA a month ago instead of Duracell. Never again, absolute crap. Half the lifetime at best.


Leak issues as well from my experience. Garbage.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Amazon Has Ceded Control of Its Site. The Result: Thousands of Banned, Unsafe or Mislabeled Products


Seems like my adblocker doesn't want me to subscribe to the wall street journal. I can live with that.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Seems like my adblocker doesn't want me to subscribe to the wall street journal. I can live with that.


Here's my takeaway from some of the articles I've been reading about Amazon since seeing the one I linked last night...this is not ALL based on the linked article above.

Right now Amazon is toeing the line, "we do all that's required under the law", but the laws for internet sales are missing some of the import/export safeguards typically found in customs. I'm not sure if all those safeguards are useful or necessary, but when you buy something through Amazon that burns your house down and you sue Amazon they say "we didn't design, manufacture or sell that to you, we merely hosted a site to sell it, you need to go to the manufacturer." Okay, but then you can't find the manufacturer because they're in China. So you're shit out of luck for a faulty product burning your house down and no one is liable for anything and you no longer have a house.

Sounds awesome, eh?


----------

